# New puppy.. seizure-like activity??



## BAS (Mar 10, 2010)

I just got an 8 week old Vizsla and everything has been going better than can be expected.

Tonight however, my V was sleeping and her eyes were half open. I looked closer and her eyes were rolled back in her sockets. I patted her head and all 4 of her legs started twitching for a few seconds and I think her thorax contracted. Her pupils cycled between dilating and constricting several times very fast. After 15 seconds she opened her eyes normally but she looked dazed. She did not pee or poop but it looked very much like a seizure.

I know human infants can have seizures, especially after vaccinations, and then grow out of them. Does anyone have experience with this??? I was hoping it was just a "nap jerk." 

Any advice is appreciated


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

I would keep an eye on this but to me it sounds like your pup is dreaming. Catan will do this. He'll be in a deep sleep and suddenly all paws are twitching and he may whine a bit. My previous dog would get an all out run going while sleeping.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Dogs experience REM sleep just as we do. This is the period where dreams occur and the eyes move rapidly. We've never had a dog that didn't have dreams.

Even if your puppy did this it's nothing to worry about:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMKr-Wf2qK8


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian does that all the time.
We tell ourselves he is dreaming of running through fields in his search for birds.

But if you are concerned about it maybe you can get an opinion from your veterinarian just to be on the safe side.


----------



## bridget247 (Feb 4, 2010)

I would never hesitate to ask your vet if you are concerned. Both of my vizslas (6 and 5 months) twitch when they fall into deep sleeps. Ajax lets out quiet barks as well - it looks like he is in the field on the hunt. His eyes roll back or look half open, but, like others have said, it's more like REM sleep than anything else. It's pretty jarring the first time it happens.


----------



## fiona long (Feb 15, 2010)

ive had this a few times with bailey - she is a very dramatic dreamer haha! wouldnt worry too much but check with vet if you are worried !


----------



## vizslandobes (Feb 9, 2010)

It sounds like a typical REM movement in dogs. I'd keep an eye on it if changes dramatically.

One thing you can do next time is take something really REALLY tasty (freshly cooked treat or anything really stinky she'd be interested in eating) and wave it in front of her nose. If she responds she was NOT having a seizure. You can't stop seizure activity with food. If she does not respond, still don't fret. It's possible that it's just not smelly enough or maybe she's not a food motivated dog.


----------



## BAS (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for the responses! It has not happened again and I am reassured that she was just dreaming with REM sleep.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

One funny thing I noticed when Rosie is in her rem is that not only her eyes, but her ears and nose move (as well as all 4 limbs, of course). It's kind of cute to watch.


----------

